# Heat NBA 2k8 Player Ratings



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane 97
Shaq 87
Zo 82
Udonis 79
JWill 78
Toine 75
Smush 75
Doleac 73
Penny 70
Dorell 70
Daequan 69
Simien 64

Missing alot of our "camp invite" players...but they'll have a roster update for those when guys actually make the team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane is tied with Garnett, LeBron behind Kobe & Duncan (98)


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm I'm leaving on vacation today but I shall have to purchase upon my return 

How is the overall team rating compared to others?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell is wearing #2, and has a mohawk with Anthony Mason-esc writing on the side of his head. Penny has his #1. Daequan has the wrong number.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Zo 82???? Are you kidding me?

Shaq is atleast a 90, wtf are they smoking? At 87 he is barely an AS usually in 2K. I'm so pissed, it's supposed to be out today and my store didn't have it!!!! (I work at Future Shop, something similar to Best Buy but with comission)


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> Zo 82???? Are you kidding me?
> 
> Shaq is atleast a 90, wtf are they smoking? At 87 he is barely an AS usually in 2K. I'm so pissed, it's supposed to be out today and my store didn't have it!!!! (I work at Future Shop, something similar to Best Buy but with comission)


lol shaq at being a 90 when he was 37...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

uhh


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> lol shaq at being a 90 when he was 37...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Awesome gif :laugh:

I used to have high hopes for Simien, shame he went all biblical and bailed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shame his career was derailed by freakin' salmonella.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We picked Simien over David Lee. What sucked was that everyone said prior to that draft that Riley loved Lee and that he wouldnt get past our pick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, did not know that. Riley's arch nemesis is the draft...for the most part.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

-33- said:


>


that is literally the best Gif of all-time. no joke.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My favorite gif of all time has always been:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ That's the best gif ever and it's not close.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit. The Pau faces are...just, win.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> My favorite gif of all time has always been:


yeah but its not real...its just cut out faces...the Alonzo one is a real life situation...classic


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good point.

Striclty Gif speaking though, that is my favorite of all time!


----------

